# Cobb/Bartow Co bow hunting??



## BowFreak (Jul 12, 2008)

Just had a job relocation to the Acworth/Kennesaw area and I am looking for a place to bow hunt close by.  I travel through Emerson and down 41 to around the Acworth/Kennesaw line and was wondering if anyone knows of a place I could find some bow hunting anywhere near that area???  I would also be interested if there are any clubs??  I would love to bow hunt around the Emerson area off Old Alabama road coming from the Bartow airport to around 41.  If anyone knows anything, please pm me as I am an avid and ethical bow hunter!!!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## cape buffalo (Jul 13, 2008)

You have  look in the fields to long and saw big boy..You would have to be in the  family to get on that land. Ive seen them also...


----------



## olered (Jul 13, 2008)

Cobb county parks and rec. has a area they allow hunting on. Its off Mars hill road and it is around 1200 acres I think. I have heard of some decent deer killed there nothing huge. I have heard of some stands go wandering off if you leave them out there, but if you take a climber in you should be ok. The rules are kinda out there since it is a mix used park for bikers and joggers and such. So in September, October its daylight untill 10:00 am to hunt. Then after that it is open all day. Here is the link for some info.    

http://prca.cobbcountyga.gov/HuntingInformation.htm


----------



## cape buffalo (Jul 14, 2008)

you need a corp permit to hunt that land and thier like hens teeth to get..


----------



## olered (Jul 14, 2008)

I entered my name in a lottery and a few of my buddies did and we all got drawn. So it would be worth a try.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 14, 2008)

cape buffalo said:


> you need a corp permit to hunt that land and thier like hens teeth to get..



Two years ago they didn't even fill all of the permits before the drawing...not all that hard..
The deadline for entry is Friday July 18th...better hurry.


----------



## olered (Jul 14, 2008)

Hunter you had much luck out there?


----------



## killNgrill (Jul 14, 2008)

do you have to be a cobb resident to draw a permit? i work at Cartersville airport so im always in that area.


----------



## olered (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't think so.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 15, 2008)

olered said:


> Hunter you had much luck out there?



Deer get skittish after the first few weeks. There are some decent bucks running around. They mark some areas off limits( around schools , etc) and you guessed it they are some of the best places to hunt. See more than a few folks just walking thru the woods ( NON- hunters). Not a bad deal for very little money and you could shoot a nice deer , and see some Brain dead people meandaring around


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 21, 2008)

cape buffalo said:


> you need a corp permit to hunt that land and thier like hens teeth to get..



The Cobb County land is seperate from the other land that the Corp manages and you need just the permit from Cobb County.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 22, 2008)

*cobb corp permit*

I applied for mine this year for the first time......we will see!


----------



## killNgrill (Jul 24, 2008)

i was just thinkin, if you dont get a permit, do they give you a priority notice like a wma quota hunt, or do you just try again next year? i just wonder how they go about selecting hunters?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 24, 2008)

killNgrill said:


> i was just thinkin, if you dont get a permit, do they give you a priority notice like a wma quota hunt, or do you just try again next year? i just wonder how they go about selecting hunters?



It's more like the state park quota or Dalton Utilites quota system where you apply each year with no priorities. I got an e-mail today saying that me and one son were accepted, but I guess one of the sons was not selected.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 24, 2008)

Your name has been drawn to receive a Cobb County Parks, Recreation and Cultural Affairs Department Archery Hunting Permit for the property leased from the Army Corps of Engineers located on Old Stilesboro Road in Acworth.  This permit is good for the 2008 deer hunting season.   

You must reply to this email by Monday, July 28th by 8am.  Please type your name on the replied email for verification that your were notified.

   got my e-mail today


----------



## BOUNDS333 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got my permit today.
You are close to Sheffield WMA which is 3000 acres of bow only. This might help you out for this year. I hunt there and killed quite a few there.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a spot in Cobb, bout to get a second.


----------



## BowFreak (Jul 25, 2008)

Sent you a pm


----------



## killNgrill (Jul 26, 2008)

i got selected


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 26, 2008)

IM IN


----------



## Bucknut (Dec 12, 2008)

Since we are just a few short weekends away from the end of firearms season, I am startin to poke around and try to locate some bow spots in or around cobb, N.Fulton for extended archery....If anyone has any thoughts or hints besides whats been discussed here, I am all ears....


----------



## oldman 45 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have never had a problem getting a Corp permit, get one every year, and I do hunt off old Alabama road thats where the one in the avatar came from in Nov


----------

